# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Provincia-Jaen  Un informe marca las pautas para que 56 pueblos no sufran escasez de agua

## Rafa

Provincia-Jaen
Un informe marca las pautas para que 56 pueblos no sufran escasez de agua 
El 80% de la población se abastece de acuíferos con agua de una «gran calidad» 

16.04.09 - L. CÁDIZ| JAÉN

La búsqueda y puesta en marcha de nuevos sondeos para dar agua de calidad y en abundancia a un municipio se ha convertido en una práctica habitual en muchos pueblos. Cierto es que no todos tienen las mejores condiciones para poder abastecerse de un acuífero y por tanto, de aguas subterráneas, y necesitan de estas prácticas, pero quizás si se hubiera planificado la gestión de este agua desde hace años, no serían necesario nuevos sondeos y muchos pueblos podrían contar con agua suficiente y buena incluso en años de sequía. 

Aún así, los datos que se han puesto sobre la mesa hablan de que entre un 70 y un 80 por ciento de la población se abastece del agua de los acuíferos y que 200 núcleos urbanos de la provincia dependen exclusivamente de estos acuíferos.

La vicepresidenta de Infraestructuras y Servicios Municipales, Simona Villar, presentaba ayer, junto al director de la oficina en Granada del Instituto Geológico y Minero de España (IGME), Juan Carlos Rubio, el Plan de Control de Abastecimientos Urbanos mediante aguas subterráneas de la provincia de Jaén. El objetivo de esta jornada fue, según explicó Villar, informar a los alcaldes de este plan de control de técnicas hidrogeológicas, que se ha elaborado por parte del IGME dentro del convenio de colaboración entre esta entidad y la Diputación Provincial de Jaén para estudiar los recursos hídricos y minerales provinciales.

«En este caso nos hemos centrado sobre todo en el valor que tienen las aguas subterráneas en nuestra provincia para el abastecimiento humano», señaló Villar, quien añadió que «somos conscientes de los problemas de escasez de agua de los municipios y que muchas veces éstos no se solucionan haciendo nuevas captaciones, sino aprovechando de la mejor manera lo que ya se tiene». 

Entrega de informes

Durante esta reunión se ha entregado a responsables de 56 ayuntamientos estos informes en los que se trata sobre las técnicas hidrogeológicas y la necesidad de incorporarlas a la ordenación del territorio en un momento en el que la mayoría de los municipios están redactando el Plan General de Ordenación Urbanística

En el documento también se facilita la información necesaria para que los ayuntamientos adapten todas estas medidas con el fin de que en ningún momento haya escasez ni necesidad de agua para el abastecimiento humano.

Por su parte, Rubio ha asegurado que la provincia de Jaén cuenta «con unos recursos envidiables, de una calidad excelente y un agua de muy buena calidad». También ha expresado que este plan es un punto de inflexión que pretende garantizar los recursos de la provincia de Jaén.

Otro técnico del Instituto Geológico y Minero, Crisanto Martín ha expuesto un resumen de lo que los alcaldes se van a encontrar en los informes, que cuentan con datos generales de cada municipio, una descripción de las infraestructuras, los acuíferos explotados para el abastecimiento, los posibles focos potenciales de contaminación y una valoración actual y de las posibles mejoras que se pueden hacer para evitar esa situación de contaminación

Fuente: Ideal de Jaen 

http://www.ideal.es/jaen/20090416/pr...-20090416.html

----------

